# Prestolite MTC 4002 - cooling and ventilation



## jleibovic (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first post on DIYElectricCar.com! My dad and I are converting a 1997 Ford Ranger and we have been using your forums to answer some of our own questions... finally we've come to the point where it doesn't look like the answer is here already, so here goes nothing.

We're using a second-hand Prestolite MTC-4002 DC series wound motor. Pictures here: http://imgur.com/a/0hIEh

It's actually been surprisingly difficult to find information, specs, and images of the motor online - I guess it has been out of production for quite a while now. As you can see in our pictures, however, the motor has several gaps where you can see the coils. So, in short, here's our question: Should we be covering these holes up, or shielding them somehow from the elements? Or is it appropriate to leave them (some of them, all of them, in whole or in part) exposed for ventilation?

Thanks in advance for your help!!

Jonathan Leibovic


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jleibovic said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on DIYElectricCar.com! My dad and I are converting a 1997 Ford Ranger and we have been using your forums to answer some of our own questions... finally we've come to the point where it doesn't look like the answer is here already, so here goes nothing.
> 
> ...


Hi Jonathan,

Prestolite MTC motor was a great motor from back in circa 1978. You are missing the coverband for the comm end (CE) of the motor. It enclosed it and provided a inlet for a ducted air supply from a separate blower or fan. That was called force ventilation. The blower intake should be clean or filtered air.

Here are some links and photos:

http://www.evalbum.com/tech/ 
see the links at the bottom of this page.


----------

